# Tweak Your New HDTV



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Losing Yourself in HDTV Is a Few Tweaks Away.

*Tweak your HDTV for better viewing quality.*

-- Tom


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reference


----------

